# Squirrel Hunting Question



## Jeffrey Lawrey (Aug 13, 2019)

Okay this might be a dumb question but I just wanted some clarification on this for squirrel hunting.

In hunting digest it mentions bag limits of (5) for Fox and Gray (black phase included). My question is (black phase) is referencing black squirrels can be taken? If so why don't they just say fox, gray and black squirrels? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

5 is the limit. Black squirrel lives don't matter...


----------



## Nik (Apr 13, 2017)

Black squirrels are just a color variant of gray squirrels fox squirrels are there own thing red squirrels are open all year no bag limit


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Jeffrey Lawrey said:


> Okay this might be a dumb question but I just wanted some clarification on this for squirrel hunting.
> 
> In hunting digest it mentions bag limits of (5) for Fox and Gray (black phase included). My question is (black phase) is referencing black squirrels can be taken? If so why don't they just say fox, gray and black squirrels?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Gray & black=same genotype/different phenotype.


----------



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

Black squirrels turn gray after their first breeding season.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Nope. The common name of the species is “gray squirrel”. Some are gray in color and some are black. Same species. Just like labs being either yellow, black, or chocolate. Same deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Drakedog (Feb 28, 2019)

What Nik and fowl said


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jeffrey Lawrey (Aug 13, 2019)

Nik said:


> Black squirrels are just a color variant of gray squirrels fox squirrels are there own thing red squirrels are open all year no bag limit


Thank you. It's been awhile since I went out small game hunting. Going to be a beautiful weekend with cool temps.

Have a great season


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Ford 800 said:


> Black squirrels turn gray after their first breeding season.


hind of like old squirrel hunters


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Was up at Platte river camp ground this weekend. Squirrels are everywhere and driving Ozzie nuts. Of course once we get out of the campground there isn't a squirrel to be found.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

How many of you are old enough to remember when it was illegal to shoot a black squirrel. I guess the DNR thought they were some thing special It go so that black squirrels were all you would see. You seldom saw a grey.

A friend said he was hunting with the local CO one time. The CO shot what he thought was a grey. When it fell out of the tree it was a black. My friend asked the CO would have done if he had shot it. The CO said arrest your arse with a laugh.

I was in the back yard at a CO friends one time when a hawk flew over that we could not identify. He said "You could shoot it and I would not do anything about it as we have to many of them."


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Ford 800 said:


> Black squirrels turn gray after their first breeding season.


Not around here and none live long enough to turn grey as that is 16 years.


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

6Speed said:


> 5 is the limit. Black squirrel lives don't matter...


LOL


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

N


Ford 800 said:


> Black squirrels turn gray after their first breeding season.


Not sure I’m buying this one.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

BillBuster said:


> N
> 
> Not sure I’m buying this one.


Don't know about this one but I do know I started graying after a few breeding seasons , lol


BillBuster said:


> N
> 
> Not sure I’m buying this one.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

If you watch the little ones early in the summer blacks and grays can be from the same litter


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Martin Looker said:


> If you watch the little ones early in the summer blacks and grays can be from the same litter


Now this one I will buy.


----------

